# Lizards > Chameleons >  Narf!!!

## Patrick Long



----------


## python.princess

Sweet cham! But... narf? Sup with that? His name or something? I opened the thread expecting to see mice trying to take over the world...

----------


## Patrick Long

> Sweet cham! But... narf? Sup with that? His name or something? I opened the thread expecting to see mice trying to take over the world...


Hahaha i just thought it was funny.

----------


## python.princess

Haha! Well, it IS a good pic! He looks kind of exasparated!

----------


## Patrick Long

Yeah the Fishers are def a cool chameleon, almost as cool as Mellers chameleon

----------


## TooManyToys

> Yeah the Fishers are def a cool chameleon, almost as cool as Mellers chameleon


Almost as cool.  Mellers have awesome size and more personality IMO.

----------


## Patrick Long

> Almost as cool.  Mellers have awesome size and more personality IMO.


Yeah I actually didnt know that they got that big, then I saw an adult at my friends house  :Surprised:   :Surprised:

----------


## TooManyToys

Yeah, they get huge.

----------


## SoCaliSon

"The same thing we do every night Pinky..."

Nice Fischers Man! I didn't know you kept Chams as well...very nice. Mellerii are amazing Chams.  Mellers do get HUGE and are actually considered the 3rd largest Chameleon Species in the world, next Furcifer Oustaletti (considered the "longest") and Calumma Parsonii Parsonii(the title holder and all around largest, IMO the most freaking awesome chameleon you could ever own)  Unfortunately Parsons Chameleons were banned for export from Madagascar after 1994, and very few people were able to get them to breed in captivity.  Now a days if you buy one, You are most likely buying an animal that was illegally exported at some point, or is directly decended from an illegal export.  Occasionally they pop up for sale in the States and are normally like $2000 for a baby... Here is a pic..Not Mine... But in case anyone has never seen a Parsons...They are breathtaking...And to see one in person is even better as you can get an idea of the size.  I acquired this image from Google images and it Is not mine, I am using it as an example.

----------


## blackcrystal22

Very cool! Can't they be difficult to care for? I donno where I heard that.. but I heard they often don't do well in captivity?

----------


## SoCaliSon

> Very cool! Can't they be difficult to care for? I donno where I heard that.. but I heard they often don't do well in captivity?


Really depends on what species you are talking about... Some are really touchy, while others like Veileds and Panthers do very well in captivity.  Fishers arequire a few adjustments as far as temp and humidity go compared to most captive Chameleons...but tend be a fairly successful captive species.  There has been a lot of advancement in the keeping of Mellers over the last few years, as there was a major lack in solid research that had been done...But now we are seeing a lot of CB Melleri available meaning that there has been a good amount of success with them.  Parsons... pfshhh... Very tough in captivity... I am still years from feeling comfortable enough to spend thousands of dollars for something that has a low captive success rate such as Parsons... Even though it is my dream to own one some day... I won't support the illegal pet trade...Therefore I probably will never own one unless CITES starts to allow them to be exported again sometime in the future.

----------


## Patrick Long

Yeah man I love me some Chams....

----------


## SoCaliSon

How old is your Fisher Girl??? She is nice.  Killer shooting shots! :Very Happy:

----------


## SoCaliSon

Also Pat... Not sure by the shot if that is a Young Male Veiled or a Fem?  If it is a male... I have a killer looking female who should be ready for some hanky panky sometime soon, and my Male breeder passed a couple weeks ago... If it is male... and you are intrested in Studding him... We could split up the eggs.  
Here is my Fem who I decided is to awesome for a girl not to breed her.

----------


## Patrick Long

I really dont know how old it is, we got it at the Reptile Super Show in SD from Amazing Blue.

If it is a male, you got a freakin deal, that girl is hot!!!!

----------

